# makeupgirlie's mac collection and vanity :)



## makeupgirlie (Jan 27, 2011)

hey guys! just thought i would share with you my vanity and my (small) mac collection! i am a newbie to mac so i don't have too much but i thought it would be fun to share anyway! this is just my mac stuff though not any of the other brands i own! i hope you like it! 
  	also i did'nt list any names but if you were wondering what anything is just ask! 

  	my vanity:




  	close up of my brush holders:





  	close up of the draws i store my makeup in:




  	my paint pots, eyeliner, pigment and mascara:




  	my eyeshadows:




  	my lipsticks, lipglasses and tendertone:




  	here are my MSFs and blushes:




  	my face stuff (foundation, concealer, lotion):




  	that's it! hope you enjoyed!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

Your vanity is so sweet! I love it and want it!!  Beautiful collection that I am sure will grow with time. You have a wonderful start!


----------



## mirauk (Jan 29, 2011)

Fantastic setup doll!
  	The wallpaper is too girlie for words


----------



## geeko (Jan 29, 2011)

Everything fits in so nicely together - vanity table, wallpaper and all. Very feminine. i love it.


----------



## dani623 (Jan 29, 2011)

Very cute - I love the Shabby Chic feel.


----------



## sunshine rose (Jan 29, 2011)

I love your setup and you have a great collection!


----------



## RedVelvetX (Jan 29, 2011)

I love that vanity


----------



## Hilde (Jan 29, 2011)

I have the same vanity and stool! Did you get hose drawers at IKEA too? I've been looking for something better to organize my mu in than my clear plastic thing on wheels, the drawers are too deep.


----------



## makeupgirlie (Jan 29, 2011)

Hilde said:


> I have the same vanity and stool! Did you get hose drawers at IKEA too? I've been looking for something better to organize my mu in than my clear plastic thing on wheels, the drawers are too deep.



 	 cool! i just got the vanity at IKEA a few weeks ago and i love it! and yes i got the drawers at IKEA too , but if you don't like deep drawers i'm not sure if you'd like it because the bottom 3 drawers are pretty deep.


----------



## Hilde (Jan 29, 2011)

Hilde said:


> cool! i just got the vanity at IKEA a few weeks ago and i love it! and yes i got the drawers at IKEA too , but if you don't like deep drawers i'm not sure if you'd like it because the bottom 3 drawers are pretty deep.


	Thanks I found another version of it with more small drawers at the top. Right now my system is piles, lol.


----------



## ChelsMarie (Feb 5, 2011)

I really like your vanity. It is so sweet and cute. I feel like my makeup station is a monster and looks overwhelming or scary to some people I am sure lol

  	My set up is monstrous and is probably scary to most people. I wish I had something like yours.


----------



## thebeautybible (Feb 8, 2011)

oh sooooo pretty! i have that same dressing table. its so lovely but the drawer on it just isnt big enough for us make up freaks! I have no space next to my dressing table (it fit perfectly in a little section of my closet) so Im looking for something nice that will hold more of my make up that will fit under my dresser... Any suggestions?


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Feb 13, 2011)

Super Cute Collection


----------



## powderprincess (Feb 13, 2011)

Love your vanity set up.  I have the Alex from Ikea and its perfect for a growing collection.


----------



## RealDoll (Feb 13, 2011)

Beautiful Vanity!


----------



## naturallyfab (Feb 18, 2011)

I really like your set up!


----------



## ittybittylizzy (Feb 18, 2011)

Such a cute setup.. Lovely collection..

  	ittybtty


----------



## mae13 (Mar 11, 2011)

Functional and very pretty!


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 11, 2011)

You have a very pretty vanity and a lovely area. My makeup area is not that neat and tidy.  My organizing has not kept up with my growing collection.


----------



## singer92286 (Mar 11, 2011)

LOVE your vanity!!! Great collection!


----------



## dinah402 (Mar 12, 2011)

I love your vanity


----------



## Suzich (Mar 13, 2011)

So pretty, I love it!!


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Apr 18, 2011)

I love your vanity, it looks so gentle and girly!


----------



## xjoycex (Apr 20, 2011)

I LOVE your vanity!


----------



## sheisaclassic (Apr 20, 2011)

Lovely vanity area!


----------



## nunu (Apr 20, 2011)

Awesome collection, thanks for sharing. I love your vanity.


----------



## M.R.evie (Apr 26, 2011)

I am sooooo jealous, but in a good way! The vanity is so girlie, absolutely love it


----------



## Mrs.JC (Apr 26, 2011)

that is so cute!


----------



## BeckyBenett (Apr 26, 2011)

it all looks so pretty!!!


----------



## itwinkles (Apr 28, 2011)

Great Collection! Love the vanity


----------



## Amber714 (May 1, 2011)

Cute make-up area!! Nice collection as well...give it time and I'm sure it will continue to grow!!


----------



## bronzedhoney (May 1, 2011)

Too Cute!!


----------



## charmaine 82 (May 12, 2011)

your vanity and wallpaper is just so pretty


----------



## sayah (May 12, 2011)

Ha, I have the same vanity! Gotta love IKEA!


----------



## MidnightSun (May 21, 2011)

What a nice setup!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 21, 2011)

Love your set up--It looks so nice and tidy!


----------



## Diva4eva122 (Jul 6, 2011)

nice vanity


----------



## VickieG (Aug 22, 2011)

So pretty. I love the vanity!!


----------



## makeupbyleslie (Sep 11, 2011)

That looks so adorable!


----------

